# A 2015 tour of my shed



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The main differences since the last tour are the replacement of the 6" high speed grinder with an 8" on with light, the addition of a 2hp half speed grinder with white wheels, a new mini lathe which has 1" of extra centre height with electronic speed control, digital readout and a bed extension. It is in a corner of the shed dedicated to turning. My trusted 10" radial arm saw that had been with me since about 1976 was sold and replaced with a Bosch 12" glide saw. I do miss the radial arm saw but there was no room for both and I needed the extra depth of cut. The full tour is in the pdf.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tour,I say a full house
Mind if I ask your opinion of the bosh glide,and if the dust collection is effective with it?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tour, Harry. Is your shop really that clean all the time?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great tour Harry, thanks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice setup Harry . Unlike me it looks clean and well organized


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like in addition to your fine tutoring on subjects related to routers and woodworking, you could give some pretty good lessons on organization. Very nice shop.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Harry it seems like your Shop/Shed has twice as many walls and corners than mine! Wonderful job. At the end of the PDF you wrote...

*"A note for newcomers to woodworking.*

The contents of a shed like this cannot be set-up in five minutes, it
takes years for most of us to achieve it, during which time constant
upgrades take place. It's surprising what can be achieved with the
most basic of tools."

Last week I spent close to 12 hours dedicated to cleaning and organizing my shop and wood shed. When I was done it was a lot cleaner... I can find things and know where they are but as for everything being in the right place for space and convenience I failed miserably. Hopefully one year the light will go on and I will be able to figure it out. For now I'll continue the struggle!!!

PS You must be the man who can fit 10 pounds of potato's into a 5 pound bag


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tour, Harry. My wife and I have been planning a spring cleaning for our storage shed. Like you said, there is going to be some changes to make storage better and more accessible. Hopefully, in the end, some of the stuff in our one car garage (my workshop) will be relocated to the shed giving me a little more room to work.

I would be happy with just a couple more feet of useable room to work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

al m said:


> Thanks for the tour,I say a full house
> Mind if I ask your opinion of the bosh glide,and if the dust collection is effective with it?


The saw itself is great but the dust collection could be better.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaffboat said:


> Thanks for the tour, Harry. Is your shop really that clean all the time?


Oliver, I spent three days on and off getting it to that standard. I'm now loath to start a new project for a while because even with all the dust collection it will soon get back to what it was like before the major cleanup. So I have some metal projects to complete which will keep it clean a little longer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Guys, before being drafted into the RAF I was probably the most untidy guy around but two years later I was a different person. Then after my first visit to Singapore where businesses are run from tiny shops, every square inch of space was utilized and that is how I am now, there is a place for everything and there are times when I just sit in the shed for ages working out what space isn't being used economically. It really is evolving all the time.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the insights, Harry.


Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looked here many times Harry...
finally figured out what I was feeling...

your shop has character...
and a lot of it...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well thank you kind sir, that is indeed a great compliment and I appreciate it. Apart from my wonderful wife Marlene of 60 years, my shed is my life. I reckon that if we ever have to downsize I'll just curl up my toes and fade away.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Harry, thanks for the tour...and some motivation to do my own.

I, too, use every nook and cranny available to put something into. Whatever fits goes in it...apparently mine are all abysses. You seem to have mastered not only the art of "nook and crannery" but did not leave out "organization for later finding"...

...wanna come to NY and do my garage...?


----------

